# Testosterone Pellets



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2020)

I know not many (read: none) of you are fans of the pellets, but I decided to take the plunge and try it out.  

Got them about two weeks ago and will be getting blood work done in another couple of weeks, with more blood work to come about four weeks thereafter.  I can say that getting the pellets hurts a lot more afterwards than any virgin muscle shot.  Yowch. 

Initial Test Level - 324


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Good deal Cole. More data is never a bad thing, thanks for being willing to tell us how it goes.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome back brother.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 1, 2020)

I can't imagine using them personally but will definitely follow along to see your results.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 1, 2020)

You’re brave. I grew up on a farm and we used to inject feedlot cattle with  finaplix using a pellet gun.  Does the doc use a pellet gun, or slice and dice?


----------



## Blacktail (Jul 1, 2020)

Wife has been on then for a month. She has noticed a difference in sex drive! Ya for me!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow.. snorting crushed pellets.?


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 1, 2020)

Appreciate your willingness to give this a go. May I ask why pellets instead of the traditional method? Not knocking you HC just curious.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> Welcome back brother.


My ninja, good to see you.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> My ninja, good to see you.



You are the only man I will allow to get pellets and not personally give you a hard time. I hope you know how special that makes you


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2020)

Honestly guys I'm tired of pinning and running my own TRT.  I've pinned enough times that I have a fair amount of scar tissue and it's not a fun game.  

I wanted to give my doc who is a little more liberal when it comes to optimum test levels a shot at managing my TRT simply because it is hard for me to manage the way that taking test affects my thyroid.  This isn't something that really any of you guys seem to be afflicted with, but every cycle is a real drag at the end due to this issue.  Tons of anxiety, swollen tongue, heart palpitations to point where it shakes the bed, I'm kinda done with all of it.  Since he manages my thyroid issue(s) and is on the high side of optimum test levels (1000-1100 target) he seemed like an ok choice.  We will see where this takes us.  

The procedure:
This is a relatively painless and quick procedure, took around two minutes.  
First, they wipe you down with alcohol, then you get a shot of a numbing agent such as novacaine etc.  The doc then makes a small 1/4" incision and uses a device to insert the pellets pretty deep down in your butt cheek.  From what the doctor told me I received qty. 10 200mg pellets on this round.  Made an odd ratcheting sound when he was doing it.  Then a couple of steri-strips are applied, top dressing, and you're done.  

I did make the mistake of coming home and working on my Polaris in the garage for 4-5 hours doing some wiring etc. and that made the next two days pretty painful for me.  I would recommend resting.  

On a side note, the wife also got some test pellets the following week along with some E2 to help level her out some as well.  We both have bloodwork coming up in 2-3 weeks and I'll keep you guys apprised of how it goes for both of us.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> You are the only man I will allow to get pellets and not personally give you a hard time. I hope you know how special that makes you


I gave being ostracized a good 50/50 when writing the post :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 1, 2020)

I was going to make a joke about putting the pellets in your butt but then decided against it...

More data couldn't hurt and I understand the sentiment of managing your own TRT.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> I was going to make a joke about putting the pellets in your butt but then decided against it...
> 
> More data couldn't hurt and I understand the sentiment of managing your own TRT.


For sure man, I probably made fun of people doing something similar in the past.  

If it sucks, then I can easily make the switch with this doc.  If it's G2G then we are in a good place.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 1, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> For sure man, I probably made fun of people doing something similar in the past.
> 
> If it sucks, then I can easily make the switch with this doc.  If it's G2G then we are in a good place.



Agreed - whatever works, works.


----------



## snake (Jul 1, 2020)

You know I'm not a fan of that but I do hope for a good outcome brother!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2020)

snake said:


> You know I'm not a fan of that but I do hope for a good outcome brother!


I knew you wouldn't be bud :32 (1):

I've never seen anyone I know/trust run them so this is a good way for everyone to find out if they are worth a damn.


----------



## noiseboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Just for the record, my wife has used pellet therapy for the past two years with great results. So she talked me into giving it a go. This week four. I get blood work next week. I noticed a big surge the first two weeks it’s since tapered off. It is a pain in the rear for a few days. I took a week off from workouts. Since then workouts have been good with no noticeable strength or endurance gains. It’s hard to tell since we’ve just began working with weights instead of bands.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 14, 2020)

Quick update guys.

Thursday will be four weeks for me since the pellets were administered.  My overall feeling since then is drastically different, complete mood change, erections, sex drive, near zero anxiety, etc.  I have blood work to be taken on Thursday and will let you guys know what my levels are across the board.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 14, 2020)

One of my ex teammates did this for a year or longer just to switch to injects and found the injects to be better, he didn't want to inject but now will never turn back.

I would do this for HGH though!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> One of my ex teammates did this for a year or longer just to switch to injects and found the injects to be better, he didn't want to inject but now will never turn back.
> 
> I would do this for HGH though!


Eh, we will just see what the bloodwork says and if these things are decent in the long haul.  I've pinned for a long time so I'm not afraid of it at all, but if there is an easier alternative I'll take that for sure.  

SFG- If I ran Mast E alongside this how would it affect my bloodwork results outside of the usual suspects in CBC's?  Does it elevate test itself?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Eh, we will just see what the bloodwork says and if these things are decent in the long haul.  I've pinned for a long time so I'm not afraid of it at all, but if there is an easier alternative I'll take that for sure.
> 
> SFG- If I ran Mast E alongside this how would it affect my bloodwork results outside of the usual suspects in CBC's?  Does it elevate test itself?



I don't think it would be an issue at all.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 15, 2020)

Synovex H baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2020)

Best of luck Cole!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 15, 2020)

DF said:


> Best of luck Cole!


Thanks buddy, we shall see.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 17, 2020)

Had my blood drawn this morning, should have Test/E2 results in a couple of days.  

Due to the way Test affects my thyroid I requested a full thyroid panel as well, that should take 5-7 days.  Will post up results as they become available.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 21, 2020)

Ok guys, results are in and the doc has already scheduled me for some additional pellets to be administered this week.  

Below are the two that most people care about, I can tell you all other items are in range but will be happy to share anything else you like. 

Total Test: 756
E2: 21


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 22, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ok guys, results are in and the doc has already scheduled me for some additional pellets to be administered this week.
> 
> Below are the two that most people care about, I can tell you all other items are in range but will be happy to share anything else you like.
> 
> ...



Free Test?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 22, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Free Test?


Not shown with this panel for some odd reason, was looking for it myself.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 22, 2020)

I once had a pet rabbit that pooped pellets, not sure if they had testosterone in them or not.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 22, 2020)

Request it next time, if u dont you may only get the one number like in this case.....



HollyWoodCole said:


> Not shown with this panel for some odd reason, was looking for it myself.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 22, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Free Test?





HollyWoodCole said:


> Not shown with this panel for some odd reason, was looking for it myself.





Flyingdragon said:


> Request it next time, if u dont you may only get the one number like in this case.....



It's way more important then test total


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 24, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> It's way more important then test total


Talked with the doc today and we will be adding free test on the next go-round.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2020)

Very interested in the blood work. And glad to hear it sounds like your feeling better.


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2020)

Glad all is going well Cole. This is a good start but can ask the Dr. to keep an eye on when it tails off 3 months from now? I'd hate to see you go back in the shitter.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2020)

I had them years back. It was my endos first choice to raise test levels. It helped some. Then we did topical which was ok but messy. Last resort was injections which I wanted all along lol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 4, 2020)

snake said:


> Glad all is going well Cole. This is a good start but can ask the Dr. to keep an eye on when it tails off 3 months from now? I'd hate to see you go back in the shitter.


I have to say I'm feeling effin' great at the moment.  I asked when we needed to do it again and he just said "call my office when you're feeling down and we will get you fixed up".  

He's a little more liberal than others.


----------



## noiseboy (Aug 18, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I have to say I'm feeling effin' great at the moment.  I asked when we needed to do it again and he just said "call my office when you're feeling down and we will get you fixed up".
> 
> He's a little more liberal than others.



My test labs at four weeks went from 289 to 790 w/283 free test. I can feel it tapering off as I’m now 8weeks out.

Glad your feeling great. Not sure this is the answer for me. But I’ll give it one more go before making a final decision.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2020)

noiseboy said:


> My test labs at four weeks went from 289 to 790 w/283 free test. I can feel it tapering off as I’m now 8weeks out.
> 
> Glad your feeling great. Not sure this is the answer for me. But I’ll give it one more go before making a final decision.



Fair enough, everyone is different.  I would ask how many mg's he is providing at time of implant, I know mine is 2300mg on my next round.  

I did end up going in for blood work last Wednesday and I'm expecting E2 and free test labs back due to my nipples getting a little sensitive.  I would expect I'll be getting on some anastrazole sometime soon.  I'm about 9 weeks in as of yesterday and still feel great, crushing it in the gym, and I even started doing some cardio.  

Things are going well, I would personally recommend this to anyone.  Expecting to add some Mast on my next round, I wanted to keep this first one clean.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2020)

Dayum son that seems way easier than injects, but is it really? Pellets input where? Thru a tube?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2020)

j2048b said:


> Dayum son that seems way easier than injects, but is it really? Pellets input where? Thru a tube?


In your ass cheek and it sucks for a couple of days, make no mistake.  However, I haven't had to pin a damn thing and feel great at the moment.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok fellas, long-awaited blood test results are back in.  Keep in mind I'm over two months in at this point.  My right nipple is kind of sore which is why I had this blood work, so I would have to assume E2 isn't the issue here as it is in range.  

Total Test: 913
Free Test: 303
E2: 42


----------



## noiseboy (Aug 24, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ok fellas, long-awaited blood test results are back in.  Keep in mind I'm over two months in at this point.  My right nipple is kind of sore which is why I had this blood work, so I would have to assume E2 isn't the issue here as it is in range.
> 
> Total Test: 913
> Free Test: 303
> E2: 42



Cole, excellent! Those are good numbers for pellets. 

To answer your earlier question, I’m not sure what the number was when I got my pellets but the doc put seven pellets in this first go round. I’m thinking of adding a bit of 1-Androl to this as I feel it tapering off this last couple weeks. Something I have on hand. I’ve got another month before the doc will do another round.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2020)

I found a few pellets on the floor , I almost tripped and fell .Was wondering if they were yours ?


----------



## Jin (Aug 25, 2020)

I enjoy pinning. Is that weird?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 25, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ok fellas, long-awaited blood test results are back in.  Keep in mind I'm over two months in at this point.  My right nipple is kind of sore which is why I had this blood work, so I would have to assume E2 isn't the issue here as it is in range.
> 
> Total Test: 913
> Free Test: 303
> E2: 42



That right nipple is FD being to damn rough with it!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> I enjoy pinning. Is that weird?


Not at all, I'm looking forward to adding the mast in to be able to pin some.  It gets to be a pain when I do it 52 weeks/yr. though.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 25, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> That right nipple is FD being to damn rough with it!


I'm guessing a prolactin issue, I'll have that checked next.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 27, 2020)

Went in for a blood draw this morning.  Apparently if you have thyroid issues like myself you are prone to having higher prolactin so insurance is covering this one thankfully.  Should have results by Monday, excited to see what we find.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I have to say I'm a little stumped.  Prolactin came back at 13.9, so that shouldn't be an issue either.  Why in the hell is my right nipple sore with E2 of 41 and Prolactin at 13.9? 

Ugh.  Gear:  the perpetually moving chess game.


----------



## DF (Aug 31, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Well I have to say I'm a little stumped.  Prolactin came back at 13.9, so that shouldn't be an issue either.  Why in the hell is my right nipple sore with E2 of 41 and Prolactin at 13.9?
> 
> Ugh.  Gear:  the perpetually moving chess game.



I do get sore nips over time on a trt dose.  E2 and Prolactin with in range.  I take 20mg of Nolva for a week & that knocks it out.  Why does this happen?  IDK


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 31, 2020)

DF said:


> I do get sore nips over time on a trt dose.  E2 and Prolactin with in range.  I take 20mg of Nolva for a week & that knocks it out.  Why does this happen?  IDK


I assume you mean daily.  I was thinking of something similar.  I was REALLY expecting my prolactin to come back high.


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I assume you mean daily.  I was thinking of something similar.  I was REALLY expecting my prolactin to come back high.



Yes, 20mg/day for a week.


----------



## Soothsayerman (Sep 2, 2020)

One thing, do not allow them to put too many pellets in one butt cheek. You are more likely to have problems if you do.  What is too many? Over 10. ymmv


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey guys, quick update.

I'm a little over 3 months in at this point and still doing well.  When you get the pellets initially it kind of feels like being on blast and then it levels out to a TRT type feeling by the time you hit where I am in the grand scheme of things.  Gym is going well, nothing really to complain about.  

How things go over the next 1-2 months will be very telling I think.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2020)

Even at 42 I'm impatient, and curious as always. 

I pinned about 300mg of Mast E last night, figure I'm 1-2 months out from getting my next dose of test.


----------



## Jin (Sep 30, 2020)

I feed my fish pellets.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 1, 2020)

Your fish must be jacked.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 6, 2020)

Going in for some more bloodwork tomorrow, checking Test again.  

I'm sure the doc thinks I'm nuts but I'm paying out of pocket for the tests and want to know my levels exactly as time goes on.


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Going in for some more bloodwork tomorrow, checking Test again.
> 
> I'm sure the doc thinks I'm nuts but I'm paying out of pocket for the tests and want to know my levels exactly as time goes on.



I love it, more info never hurts.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 6, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I love it, more info never hurts.


I'm data driven, especially with something that is imperfect and semi-unpredictable such as this.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks for doing this log! 
May I asked approx price for the pellet insertion? I know all insurances are different but interested to get an idea of what the price was if you don’t mind sharing


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 7, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Thanks for doing this log!
> May I asked approx price for the pellet insertion? I know all insurances are different but interested to get an idea of what the price was if you don’t mind sharing


All good man.  None of this is covered by insurance given its premium and elective nature.  

$650 out of pocket and I've paid for several blood tests out of pocket as well to monitor my levels.  It was $30 to check test this morning.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 13, 2020)

I ended up going to pellets due to travel with work and didn't want to have to deal with the laws of other countries.  I'm going to work in Trinidad but with the rona I ended up having to quarantine in Denmark for 2 weeks only to head to Trinidad for another 6 after that


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 26, 2020)

Pellets, Round 2 this coming Friday. 

I believe this will put me at about 4.5 weeks between dosing, moving from 2G to 2.3G on this one.  

Doc wants to run bloods again 4-6 weeks out to see what the peak is, interested to see what happens this time.  

Planning on running some superdrol and mast on this one, but will obviously need to wait for bloods to get run first.


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2020)

4.5 weeks in between implants? Seems like a short interval. I thought it was 2-4 months or something?


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> 4.5 weeks in between implants? Seems like a short interval. I thought it was 2-4 months or something?



Yeah, doesn't really seem worth it at that point.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 27, 2020)

For my first run the dr is planning for 6 months but doing bloods at 4 to where the levels are and go from there.  Said it could be anywhere from 2-4 times per year as determined by bloods.  I think he started me with 11 200mg pellets and all i can say is my ass was sore for a few days afterwards


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> 4.5 weeks in between implants? Seems like a short interval. I thought it was 2-4 months or something?


4.5 weeks would not be worth it, sorry about that.  

4.5 months, not weeks.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 27, 2020)

creekrat said:


> For my first run the dr is planning for 6 months but doing bloods at 4 to where the levels are and go from there.  Said it could be anywhere from 2-4 times per year as determined by bloods.  I think he started me with 11 200mg pellets and all i can say is my ass was sore for a few days afterwards


That will make you tender for sure, I have learned to take it easy after getting it done. 

I'm guessing I'll be somewhere around 3x per year given the way this first one has gone.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 27, 2020)

I figured this was probably the case.  When I first saw that tube that they use to guide those damn things in I was like WTF.  Looks like they're going to take core samples from your ass


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 27, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Pellets, Round 2 this coming Friday.
> 
> I believe this will put me at about 4.5 weeks between dosing, moving from 2G to 2.3G on this one.



Your Doc is trickle feeding you to see where you land, it's supposed to be 3-4mo worth! When I was doing pellets I'd get 14 at a time. If ins didn't give me the finger I'd still be doing them now.


----------



## ItalianMuscle (Nov 2, 2020)

Ive been looking for a new HRT doctor since my current doc isn't offering it anymore. I found a doctor and he told me he does the pellets. Im not 100% convinced yet and still looking and researching these pellet implants. I told the doc what I was doing, and I got the synthetic testosterone and Arimidex is not good for the liver speech.  He said he could get my levels at 1200+ where they are at now, but with pellets. I would have to see him once every 4-6 months and the procedure is $750.  I might look into this maybe in the future, but I need more data and research.  I am going to go ahead and get a full blood panel, since he offered it, and only charging me $250 for it, just to see where Im at now. But regardless, ill be following this thread and your progress. You mentioned your wife is on them too, or someone did? I didnt know females could get the same pellets, or are they different?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 2, 2020)

ItalianMuscle said:


> Ive been looking for a new HRT doctor since my current doc isn't offering it anymore. I found a doctor and he told me he does the pellets. Im not 100% convinced yet and still looking and researching these pellet implants. I told the doc what I was doing, and I got the synthetic testosterone and Arimidex is not good for the liver speech.  He said he could get my levels at 1200+ where they are at now, but with pellets. I would have to see him once every 4-6 months and the procedure is $750.  I might look into this maybe in the future, but I need more data and research.  I am going to go ahead and get a full blood panel, since he offered it, and only charging me $250 for it, just to see where Im at now. But regardless, ill be following this thread and your progress. You mentioned your wife is on them too, or someone did? I didnt know females could get the same pellets, or are they different?


I did state the wife is on them as well, albeit at a much smaller dose.  

The results for her have been fantastic, with no negative side effects that either of us have noticed.  She sleeps better, is calmer, more focused for work items, and has an insane sex drive for awhile after getting them.  Five stars, highly recommend.  

I just had my second 'treatment' done last week, it was kinda tough since I wasn't numbed all the way and could feel a lot of what was going on.  Another round of that and I'll be moving back to pinning, I can tell you that.  If you want to run your own TRT by running a mini-blast all year long pellets are not for you.  If you don't want to pin on a regular basis and still have all the positive effects of regulated testosterone, pellets are a great option.  

On a side note, I have run 1G of test in the past and never had issues with acne on  my chest or back, but I do now.  Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## DF (Nov 5, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I did state the wife is on them as well, albeit at a much smaller dose.
> 
> The results for her have been fantastic, with no negative side effects that either of us have noticed.  She sleeps better, is calmer, more focused for work items, and has an insane sex drive for awhile after getting them.  Five stars, highly recommend.
> 
> ...



Thanks for keeping the log.  This is not something I’d be interested in doing.  I’ll stick with using slin pins for my trt.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 6, 2020)

DF said:


> Thanks for keeping the log.  This is not something I’d be interested in doing.  I’ll stick with using slin pins for my trt.


I can appreciate that, it's not for everyone and I may not be on it for a great deal of time.  We will see.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 3, 2020)

Fun update today. 

Yesterday I got sick and tired of the insertion area hurting so much so I decided to remove the bandage to investigate.  I ended up pulling one of the pellets out of my hip and that didn't feel good at all my friends.  I sent snake some pics with a penny for reference, but the pellets are much larger than you think they would be.  

Suffice to say, Cole is back to pinning in the next few months when this begins to wear down.  

I think the pellets are fine for HRT, just not something I'm personally willing to continue doing.


----------



## snake (Dec 3, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Fun update today.
> 
> Yesterday I got sick and tired of the insertion area hurting so much so I decided to remove the bandage to investigate.  I ended up pulling one of the pellets out of my hip and that didn't feel good at all my friends.  I sent snake some pics with a penny for reference, but the pellets are much larger than you think they would be.
> 
> ...



Yeah not just a little grain of rice. 
Cole, tell them how many they put in you!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2020)

They put 12 in me last time. Yeah, more like the size of a Tylenol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 3, 2020)

snake said:


> Yeah not just a little grain of rice.
> Cole, tell them how many they put in you!


Yep, I had 12 pellets inserted last time, now down to 11 lol

Snake if you know how to post a pic of that pellet post it up brother.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2020)

No gracias. 

Needles are fine for me.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 4, 2020)

As another fun update, another pellet was extracted by yours truly yesterday afternoon.  

Pain has finally stopped, so hopefully we are good now.  

DEFINITELY back to pinning.  My God.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 4, 2020)

Damn dude.  That sucks


----------



## creekrat (Dec 4, 2020)

Ouch.   That sucks man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2020)

Pellet boy told u it’s for cows


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2020)

Well that seals the deal for me, no pellets ever!!!


----------

